

Microsoft issues a surprise new Windows 10 release – build 10159 - Errorcod3
http://betanews.com/2015/06/30/microsoft-windows-10-build-10159/

======
Zekio
I installed the 10158 less than 2 hours ago, and it just started to download
10159, dang it Microsoft, i am not prepared for this many new builds

I'm gonna get a build overdose if they keep this up :)

------
higherpurpose
More root certs?

~~~
jgeorge
A whole new build for a wallpaper?

